
Ask HN: What city would you move to for software/startup scene outside of SF? - elamje
I am curious what city you all think has a good startup scene, and is good for software developers.<p>Just throw a name out there, rather than analyze the semantics of the question:)
======
chmielewski
Boston, Austin, DC, Atlanta

------
mindcrime
Raleigh/Durham, NC

------
masonic
Papo Alto, Mountain View, Cupertino, Sunnyvale

~~~
elamje
Lol, I ran out of characters to type Bay Area, so SF had to suffice.
Apparently, I made a mistake

------
slater
Sioux Falls.

------
iolalla
Barcelona

------
CoreSet
Raleigh, Austin, Nashville

------
physicsyogi
Vancouver

------
ctrlaltdev
LA

